# Vote to bring the VW Touran to North America



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!!*









Please vote to bring the the Volkswagen Touran to North America. VW of America seems to think that there is no market for such a vehicle here. Many people would beg to differ. The VW Touran has many advantages offer the current cars offered here in North America. The most important one is the fact that it has seven seats!!! Other features include a possible 2.0 TDI engine, a new four link rear suspension, and many more. I have included links to VWvotex's sites about the car.
Latest Press Release: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/index_touran3html
Original Press Release: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/11_02/11_11/index.shtml
Please remember this is a family car! It would be an alternative to all of the other large minivans here (Honda Oddessy, Dodge Caravan, Etc.)
My main goal is to show Jamie at VWvortex that there is a definite need! So he can then go to VW of America and tell them. If we are lucky something like the R32 might be a result!
Lets cross our fingers!
Thank you in advance!











[Modified by PDXREFLEX, 9:43 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## FlyingDubber (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

WTF is that? A Honda Minivan? 
I'll take a Polo please. and what marketing major designed your poll... it is stupid because it does not account for natural choices. My suggestion would be :
"No, that car looks stupid, I would like to see it premptively banned from the NA market"


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (FlyingDubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WTF is that? A Honda Minivan? 
I'll take a Polo please. and what marketing major designed your poll... it is stupid because it does not account for natural choices. My suggestion would be :
"No, that car looks stupid, I would like to see it premptively banned from the NA market" [HR][/HR]​You are not the targeet consumer (especially wanting a Polo). This is a family vehicle for people who do not want to buy a Honda/Chevy/Toyota/Dodge/Etc!!! The reason I did not give an option of not liking the Touran is because Vwvortex is also not the target consumer for a family vehicle (you made that point very clear!). I just would like positive feedback from people that would actually buy the Touran if it was offered here in North America.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

It's not the most beautiful creation, but it is practical.
Think of a mini-SUV (or mini-minivan?).








With everything going down about a war in Iraq, gas prices are only going up.
The Touran and its competitors are doing well in Europe from what I've read.
I continue to believe that VW can compete with Honda and the others in the small car market. 
So bring it over! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Laddy (May 23, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Der Meister)*

Actually I think it's one of the more tasteful looking mini vans out there. I would never buy one (kids or no kids) but it is alright looking.


----------



## stockB5.5 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (FlyingDubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WTF is that? A Honda Minivan? 
I'll take a Polo please. and what marketing major designed your poll... it is stupid because it does not account for natural choices. My suggestion would be :
"No, that car looks stupid, I would like to see it premptively banned from the NA market" [HR][/HR]​How come you didn't vote against it?


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (stockB5.5)*

Um... No. the last thing we need is ANOTHER mini-van


----------



## ILJM-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Mbiggy)*

um, whats the point of that, dont they already have 2 type of VW's vans in america anyways? 
Eurovan
and possibly the microbus (still a concept?)
Im not voting, because it wouldnt bother me either way, i dont see aneed for another one, yet another dub wouldnt hurt










[Modified by ILJM-VR6, 4:10 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## Az Barber (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

During World War 2, there were two reporters covering the D-Day invasion. The first reporter covered the battle from the beaches, landing with the Marines. He saw many of them cut down before they even got off the boats, and quite a few more wounded and killed before making it across the short stretch of sand to the relative safety of the dunes. It seemed like an eternity.
The other reporter watched from above in a recon aircraft. He saw the massive fleet, the penetration of the the paratroopers, the precise bombing, the devastating naval bombardment, the absolute domination by the air force, and the steady progess of the ground troops. It seemed like nothing but victory to him.
The difference? Perspective.
VWVortex participants are VW fanatics. They are also probably less than 1% of the VW buying public. (And that's being generous) The vast majority of the VW buying public don't know what a Touran is so they'll never miss it. And even if they were aware, why would the buy it over the class leaders? The bottom line is that the minivan market is thoroughly saturated, hotly contested, and has a couple of sales dominators that will be hard to unthrone. After all, Dodge invented the minivan, remember? <g>
Also remember what makes it different is likely to alienate Mr. and Mrs. Two Car Garage. 99% of the car market view diesels as noisy, smelly, and slow. The TDI wouldn't be a selling point for the mass market, it would simply be for the niche market. This is ignorant, of course, but emotion is what drives the North American car market, not logic, practicality or taste.
And besides all that, the Microbus is coming soon. This is VW's only real hope at a portion of the minivan sales since the microbus is an extremely emotional motor vehicle icon. 
There is no way the Touran will ever make it to the states, even if you get hundreds of "signatures" on your petition. And if it did, I would bet an enormous amount of money that it would be a sales flop.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's a bad car, I'm saying there's no perceived place for it in the North American market.
Az


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I voted to bring it to NA. Simply because, our country will probably go to war and fuel efficiency will be on a lot of people's minds. This would be a clever alternative to all the other Minivans that we have here already.


----------



## mshilko (Apr 22, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I like the vehicle looks and styling and functionality, but I am afraid that it would feel very small, especially with 7 people in the little thing. I would be much more interested in the Microbus than this. VW does not have any family haulers, other than the aged and ugly Eurovan. I would love to see VW get into this segment as I have 1 child and may have another soon. At this time I would have to go look at the Honda Pilot or mini's offered from these two manufacturers. Sorry VW, you don't have what I need.


----------



## vw_ev73 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I dont know... I wouldn't want the Touran to replace the Eurovan, but it is still superior to all other vans in the US, so...
Nice looking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

Two posts on this ugly hunk? Why? And STOP YOUR DAMN SHOUTING!! I'm exactly who this thing is aimed at and I'll keep the Passat wagon thank you.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (vw_ev73)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont know... I wouldn't want the Touran to replace the Eurovan[HR][/HR]​I don't think it really would. The replacement for the Eurovan in our market will be the (ugly, IMHO) Microbus. The *real* replacement for the Eurovan is the T5-based vans that we won't get at all. Bear in mind the Touran is a Golf-based (A5 platform) people carrier, so it's way way smaller than the Eurovan/T4 and T5 vans. Since of course I haven't seen one in the metal since we don't get it, I can't truly tell the size, but I'll bet it's probably not much larger if at all than one of those Mitsubishi Expo (called the "Space Wagon" overseas...?) things from the early 1990s that we got.
I still think VW should attempt to sell it here and see how it goes (or at least bring a few samples over for consumer clinics). Since it's the A5 platform for the upcoming Golf, I would imagine that it's already been designed to meet US standards and it's probably a question of getting the right lighting equpment in it and VW has plenty of existing powertrains to pick from too that they could put in it to meet US emissions. How expensive can that really be for VW to do this?
As much as Americans love SUVs for people-carrying duties, I think there's plenty of us SUV-hating folks out there that would drive something like this.
And for the record, I always thought the Sharan would have done well here too. I think it was even slicker looking than Chrysler's 1996-->on bodied people carriers. (Not that I think Chryslers are great in terms of overall design and quality because I don't think they're great, but I do need to give Chrysler a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on styling.)


----------



## DieselDawg (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Az Barber)*

Az is right, it is about perspective. Here's another perspective on his opinion. Most folks won't know what a Touran is so they'll compare this van to other vans in its segment which is the smart thing to do, not with other VWs which is what the majority of Vortexers would do. Vortexers have a general bias in favor of performance-oriented vehicles so its no wonder they would hate the Touran.
So how would the non-Vortex minivan buyer look at this van? They're going to look at it in the same way they looked at the Honda Odyssey when it was introduced. The Odyssey has more to offer than the Caravan which is why Honda turned Chrysler on their head by capturing a solid portion of minivan sales! The Odyssey is now a hot selling minivan and demand is very high. The wait times for it are long. I'm not stating that the Odyssey outsells the Caravan because I don't think it does, but the Odyssey's success has certainly made Chrysler take notice that their hold on the minivan segment is not as solid as they thought it was.
Can the Touran have the same effect? Maybe. One thing to consider about a lot of minivan buyers is that they do not want to be perceived as soccer-moms/dads even though they need the utility aspect of a van. Minivans aren't cool, they aren't sexy. A bloated Caravan full of kids displays the sexual unavailability of the driver, regardless of marital status. It's a big reason a lot of guys I know won't drive a Caravan, Windstar, Kia, MPV but they will drive a loaded Odyssey with the rear windows tinted black. Like Az says, emotion drives the NA car market.
If VW styles this thing right for the NA market, adds the necessary marketable gadgets as options (DVD, VW logo cooler box, etc.), hypes the mileage of the TDI and prices it right, they just might have a winner here. I know here in Canada this thing would be a hit with the weekend-cottage crowd, annual-trip-to-Disneyland crowd for the fuel efficiency alone.
I don't compare it to the Microbus since it will be a niche product priced high and targeted to the same group who bought the New Bug, ie. the retro-look buyer.
I say bring it on, let it find its own place in the market.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (DieselDawg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Az is right, it is about perspective. Here's another perspective on his opinion. Most folks won't know what a Touran is so they'll compare this van to other vans in its segment which is the smart thing to do, not with other VWs which is what the majority of Vortexers would do. Vortexers have a general bias in favor of performance-oriented vehicles so its no wonder they would hate the Touran.
So how would the non-Vortex minivan buyer look at this van? They're going to look at it in the same way they looked at the Honda Odyssey when it was introduced. The Odyssey has more to offer than the Caravan which is why Honda turned Chrysler on their head by capturing a solid portion of minivan sales! The Odyssey is now a hot selling minivan and demand is very high. The wait times for it are long. I'm not stating that the Odyssey outsells the Caravan because I don't think it does, but the Odyssey's success has certainly made Chrysler take notice that their hold on the minivan segment is not as solid as they thought it was.
Can the Touran have the same effect? Maybe. One thing to consider about a lot of minivan buyers is that they do not want to be perceived as soccer-moms/dads even though they need the utility aspect of a van. Minivans aren't cool, they aren't sexy. A bloated Caravan full of kids displays the sexual unavailability of the driver, regardless of marital status. It's a big reason a lot of guys I know won't drive a Caravan, Windstar, Kia, MPV but they will drive a loaded Odyssey with the rear windows tinted black. Like Az says, emotion drives the NA car market.
If VW styles this thing right for the NA market, adds the necessary marketable gadgets as options (DVD, VW logo cooler box, etc.), hypes the mileage of the TDI and prices it right, they just might have a winner here. I know here in Canada this thing would be a hit with the weekend-cottage crowd, annual-trip-to-Disneyland crowd for the fuel efficiency alone.
I don't compare it to the Microbus since it will be a niche product priced high and targeted to the same group who bought the New Bug, ie. the retro-look buyer.
I say bring it on, let it find its own place in the market.[HR][/HR]​Agreed100% Thanks for your feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I would not buy one myself, but I would like to see them on the roads here in the U.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







............................Shawn


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

One more thing, VW is branching out into different markets for North America (Toureg, Phaeton, Polo Sedan). The Touran would just be one more branch that would make an impact on the current van market.
One more note: The Microbus in size is actually bigger in dimensions than the current Eurovan. If VW was making the Microbus, I wouldn't be shouting to bring it over! but the fact that it is bigger scares me. The Touran addition to the Microbus would fill a hole in the VW line.
Lastly, I apologize for cross posting this message, I just wanted to get as much feedback as I could. Ever since I posted this I have gotten a great deal of crap for it. I just wanted to get it out there and not get lost in this huge forum!
So keep the feedback coming!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (ILJM-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]um, whats the point of that, dont they already have 2 type of VW's vans in america anyways? 
Eurovan
and possibly the microbus (still a concept?)
Im not voting, because it wouldnt bother me either way, i dont see aneed for another one, yet another dub wouldnt hurt









[Modified by ILJM-VR6, 4:10 AM 1-15-2003][HR][/HR]​Thank you for your feedback. 
The Microbus is planned to replace the Eurovan. The Microbus is a bit bigger than the current Eurovan. So actually VW would only have one van that is oversized for the majority of the market. The size of the Touran is about the size of the of a Jetta Wagon only taller with more interior room (seating 7 people!). This would make it great to drive and have great gas economy unlike the Eurovan/Microbus.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

There was a post above concerning the Honda Odyssey.
What he said concerning sales of this vehicle is true of the *current* Odyssey, which is a "proper" size minivan, and is a sales success. It is NOT true of the original Odyssey, which was viewed as being too small.
The Touran is similar to the original Odyssey, Nissan Axxess (not sure if it was called that in the USA, it might have been called a Stanza wagon), Dodge Colt Vista. All of those are gone. Despite being decent vehicles, all of those were considered not big enough to be family vans, not sporty enough to be purchased by youth, not economical enough to be economy cars, etc.
I don't think there would be enough to differentiate this from a 4-door Golf or a wagon version of Golf/Jetta. But supposedly, 4-door Golf and Jetta wagon may be disappearing when the G/J 4 goes out of production, in which case, this *might* fill the gap ... I can't see it happening, regardless of how good it is or how much sense it makes ...


----------



## Aaron Dmyterko (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!!*

That is a great story. Now here is another perspective.
I live in what some may call the communist part of Canada. That's right Saskatchewan. The land of the half-ton, Ford, Dodge, Chevy, you name it. Hardly anyone had even heard of VW's up untill the last 5 years. I know, my father in-law lost his shirt when he was the owner on the local VW dealership in Regina during the late 80's early 90's.
At the dealership now, there are waiting lists to buy these cars, especially the diesels, and sales are brisk. One thing people forget is that perspectives can and do change. Look at here for example, how does a farmer who has owned nothing but Fords all his life, without a dealership to be seen for 150 miles, buy his wife a Jetta TDI? He changed his perspective on the vehicle.
I personally have owned MK2 8V Scirocco, 1997 GTI Drivers Edition, and an Audi 90 QS. I currently own a 1987 Scriocco 16V and a 1996 Plymouth Grand Voyager. With gas prices at 78.9 cents per litre ($2.99 per USG) a 2L TDI Touran looks like an exciting option for a familiy in an over-taxed reigon of the world. 
After all, who else makes a diesel family vehicle? Really, I think the diesel alone will sell a few thousand vehicles. I can't believe VW would try to "knock off" Dodge from the lofty podium it has semingly created for itself, but don't you think that this thing could out-sell the Aztek or Prowler?
I am sure the reporter in the sky had a change of heart when he visited the hospitals afterward...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GoFaster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Touran is similar to the original Odyssey, Nissan Axxess (not sure if it was called that in the USA, it might have been called a Stanza wagon), Dodge Colt Vista. All of those are gone. Despite being decent vehicles, all of those were considered not big enough to be family vans, not sporty enough to be purchased by youth, not economical enough to be economy cars, etc.[HR][/HR]​Exactly.  This vehicle is actually smaller than the original Odyssey van, very close to the Nissan Axxess. For those of you too young to remember the Axxess (or the later Mitsubishi Expo and Expo LRV), it was a sales flop. So were the others.
I recently saw a Megane Scenic (one of the Touran's competitors) here on the streets of DC, and it was TINY by comparison. There's simply no way people would buy this mini-minivan in the US. I'm all for more small cars, but this ain't it. Re-wrap it in sexier styling like the Vibe and lose the third row seat, then maybe we can talk. But a bland, honey-I-shrunk-the-minivan? Fughedabodit.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (bgluckman)*

I have my fingers crossed that this car will be available in NA soon. It is EXACTLY the kind of VW I want when I replace my family's Golf. I concur that the styling is not cutting-edge, but it IS clean, restrained, and classy, just EXACTLY what VW styling has traditionally presented, and I like it for that reason.
VWoA Brasshats: THERE IS A MARKET FOR SUCH AN INTELLIGENT AUTOMOBILE IN THE USA! Be bold, daring and unafraid, and send them to us!


----------



## DieselDawg (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GoFaster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There was a post above concerning the Honda Odyssey.
What he said concerning sales of this vehicle is true of the *current* Odyssey, which is a "proper" size minivan, and is a sales success. It is NOT true of the original Odyssey, which was viewed as being too small.
The Touran is similar to the original Odyssey, Nissan Axxess (not sure if it was called that in the USA, it might have been called a Stanza wagon), Dodge Colt Vista. All of those are gone. Despite being decent vehicles, all of those were considered not big enough to be family vans, not sporty enough to be purchased by youth, not economical enough to be economy cars, etc.
snip...[HR][/HR]​I agree completely, the original Odyssey was small, bland and certainly didn't have any great differentiating qualities, thanks for pointing that out.
I think we're all in agreement that the Touran is too small to take sales away from the established full-size minivan (<- oxymoron, I know) market but it could make its mark in grabbing sales from the sport-cute (ugh!) segment, the CR-Vs, RAV-4, Santa Fe, etc. If the stats are true and most people don't use these things for actually going off-road, then they might consider trading off ground clearance for more usable interior and Diesel economy which I expect the Touran to have. I think if gas prices continue to increase, the novelty of these impractical SUVs may wear off and people might consider this Golf-like van. Don't even get me started on how much better it looks than the Vibe/Matrix, Aerio segment. Who designs these things anyway?
To me it all depends on how VW is prepared to market this van. Their advertising style should change for this van. Forget the "find a dumpy chair and sing da da da" crap, forget the "fishtank on the move" thing, too dorky. Aren't there any cool Euro ideas to market this car? Remember the Boxter commercial that had Uber-mom and Uber-dad fighting over the Boxter and poor Heinz got shut out completely. VW should do a follow-up and put Heinz in a Touran with 6 sweet German honeys....closing shot is Heinz with a big smile on his face thinking "who's laughing now ma & pa". Is the American consumer not ready for a Euro-marketing scheme. I think Canada is...or at least Montreal anyway (admittedly, they're more chic than the rest of us), this thing would definitely sell there, heck it might even sell in Saskatchewan








Cheers!!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GoFaster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nissan Axxess (not sure if it was called that in the USA, it might have been called a Stanza wagon)[HR][/HR]​The boxy "Stanza Wagon" debuted here for 1985 and its replacement (1989? 1990?) was called the Axxess. Nissan also sold their larger van here (looked not much different from the Toyota and Mitsubishi vans) too from '87 through '90 and of those three makes of vans, the Nissan was probably the least popular (I saw mostly Toyotas, some Mitsus, and rarely any Nissans) and also suffered from some engine fire recall too.


----------



## VowVee (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (gti_matt)*

I would rather see the Ford/VW European venture called the Sharan. Very nice for van types.


----------



## natescape (May 6, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (VowVee)*

I would buy one of these in a heartbeat. I just simply want a diesel passenger vehicle that can seat 7 yet isn't gigantic. Right now, there is no vehicle that suits my needs.


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You are not the targeet consumer (especially wanting a Polo). This is a family vehicle for people who do not want to buy a Honda/Chevy/Toyota/Dodge/Etc!!! The reason I did not give an option of not liking the Touran is because Vwvortex is also not the target consumer for a family vehicle (you made that point very clear!). I just would like positive feedback from people that would actually buy the Touran if it was offered here in North America.
[HR][/HR]​If the vortex is not the target consumer for this type of vehicle, then why even ask the question here? Why are you surprised at his reaction if you admit the vortex isn't the target?


----------



## good stuff (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

thats the ugliest thing i've ever seen! it really looks like the honda van.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (good stuff)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats the ugliest thing i've ever seen! it really looks like the honda van.[HR][/HR]​Wow. And from a Mk3 Jetta owner too.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Hajduk)*

Oh yuck! I hope that thing never sees these shores. Who would buy it? It's between the size of a Golf and a Eurovan. When the MKIV golf comes over, the size differences will be even smaller. It's like the old Colt Vista in appearance and purpose. I don't recall those Vista's selling very well either. This is yet another product that VW can definitely keep on the other side. 
Please VW, bring over as many hot models as possible, but keep the slow and boring ultra-economy cars in the Homeland!


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

This would have been better years ago when my children were smaller, and I am unsure if I could have afforded it then anyway. Now that the income has grown (just like my children), I am greatly looking forward to the Touareg! (Almost a year ago, my 16year old son was driving a tad too fast and flipped my Ford Aerostar mini-van--it was totaled.) So, sorry, but I voted that I do NOT have any interest in the Touran.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (DieselDawg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
To me it all depends on how VW is prepared to market this van. Their advertising style should change for this van. Forget the "find a dumpy chair and sing da da da" crap, forget the "fishtank on the move" thing, too dorky. Aren't there any cool Euro ideas to market this car?
[HR][/HR]​Well, they could offer an easy-clean interior like the Honda Element in order to attract the youngsters with sandy surfboards and muddy mountain bikes, as well as parents with kids who throw food all over the place.
Then they could have ads where the surfers / mountain bikers / parents / kids get into a Touran TDI while another similar group gets into a competitor. They all drive off to their destination, with the Touran TDI being shown handling twisty mountain roads easily. Then they get to their destination 500 miles away and ask where the other group is. One of them calls and finds out that the other group is late because they had to stop to refuel and drive slowly on the twisty mountain roads.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (tjl)*

Some more pics.....


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Some more pics.....
[HR][/HR]​Those are awesome!!!
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

dump the eurovan and sell that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GTIce)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dump the eurovan and sell that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I agree with you 100% The Touran would sell a ton more than the current Eurovan. The Microbus is going to be way too big and expensive! (It's going to start at over $30,000!!!... ouch!) This model would do wonders here in NA!!!


----------



## jetta gli 6spd (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

not to be a person who doesn't like it but it looks like the eurovan and that thing sells once ever 2 years, so its prob not gonna sell well here, especially since its prob underpowerered


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

TTT


----------



## FlyingDubber (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*









Seats 7 MY ASS*.* (that's a bold period) 
_"I just love the leg room in my new Volkswagen Odyssey"_
_"I can seat 7, well 4 and three baby seats, we are busy folks you know" _


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (FlyingDubber)*

Segment Buster indeed. VW would do well by itself if it chose to bring the Touran to the US - even if it was in ltd numbers at first just to test the waters. 
Don't know if I would buy one, since I got the Pilot, but I'd consider a Touran with TDI engine & 4-Motion.


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GLS99)*

I just noticed that Honda will be bringing their mini-MPV, the Stream, to the US market as the "Honda Latitude." Civic dimensions, seats 7 comfortably. 
So sad that VW will be late to this party as it was to the truck party.


----------



## DubdudeG60 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I think we should stop voting for all these new models and vote that they work on fixing the ones they have here already.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (GLS99)*

I, for once, do not understand who needs Microbus here in US. It's just as impractical as Eurovan. Touran would sell like hot cakes, on the other hand. I'd buy one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snelski (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!!*

I would definitely be interested in the VW Touran as our family car, it's about time VWOA brought something substantial in this market for us. The Eurovan is too impratical compared to the Touran, I love the looks and the features that I'm seeing. They bring this here, I'll put my deposit down and buy one - it's that simple. This is the perfect alternative to the competition and it wouldn't interfere with any other sales, I like this much more than the Microbus concept - MUCH MUCH MORE!!!
Bring it on VW!!!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Snelski)*

True that. Microbus is just a concept, an echo of a long-bygone era. Those surfer dude types who rode Microbuses way way back are now driving around in RAV4s, CR-Vs, Outbacks, and maybe those hideous Elements, soon. They don't need no Microbuses. These is no such segment left anymore. Meanwhile, as a family minivan sort of vehicle (THE market these days), Microbus falls far short behind in terms of practicality and utility. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (gorilla800lbs)*

bringing this topic back!


----------



## kjb1976 (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

OK. So here's the deal. I absolutely love my Golf. Perfect size, fun to drive, gets good gas mileage, hauls a ton of crap. Me and the little lady are expecting junior in September. Minivans aren't where it's at (yet), but we'd like a second "convenient" vehicle. I say, give me something like my Golf, but maybe just a bit bigger, w/ a TDI and 6-speed, and I'll plunk down a good chuck of change for it sight unseen. Low and behold, here's the Touran!! Problem is, VWoA isn't importing them. HEY, VW I GOT $25K RIGHT HERE FOR YOU!!
Segment buster it is.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (kjb1976)*

Doesnt look to much like a mini van...
I like








But I wouldnt drive it.


----------



## Mr Mehoff (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Euro Dude)*

I want one! Where was this when I bought the Saturn?... oh yeah, VW will miss the boat again on a product the US consumer has been looking for. "There are no plans to offer the Touran in North America due to its small size and the lack of a comparable segment here"... so VW won't bring a car to the US market that doesn't fit a specific market segment? 
Oh well, even if they did bring it over it would be priced out of the reach of most small family's budget just like the other "family sized" VWs. Too bad, I would sell the VUE for one of those.


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Mr Mehoff)*

I think the Touran would be the perfect second car for a family or a great first car for starting out families or limited space urban dwellers.
Unfortunately, I don't see it coming here. I would love it though! Would be great to replace the Jetta we have now.


----------



## asap (Oct 13, 1999)

I want one. 6-speed manual with a diesel engine.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*More Info on the Touran!!!*

Check this out:
http://www.germancarfans.com/main.cfm
Enjoy


----------



## mclii (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Az Barber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is ignorant, of course, but emotion is what drives the North American car market, not logic, practicality or taste.[HR][/HR]​Perspective plays a big role in this as well, but the above statement totally hit home. There are a ton of information resources on the internet that say "don't make buying a car an emotional experience." But I think that's what a lot of people do... emotion drives the market in most ways.
On the Touran... nice little fold out airplane trays on the backs of the seats. Little strange but hey, next thing you know, there might be little robot attendants that will bring you little snack packets and a drink.


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: More Info on the Touran!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

Hmmm. I think I would take one. But it has to be a manual TDI, dammit! With 4motion...


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: More Info on the Touran!!! (sbachmeier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmm. I think I would take one. But it has to be a manual TDI, dammit! With 4motion...[HR][/HR]​Same here. Just went to the Chicago Auto Show last weekend and (shudder...) found myself actually looking at a few minivans. NONE are what I would like. Too big or too much SUV-tankness or too quirky. I really would like to get a Passat wagon to replace the aging '89 Corolla All-Trac family-truckster but sometimes it would be nice to be able to take a few extra kids along (in addition to the two of my own). This looks like a very reasonable alternative.
BUT...after looking at what most folks were crowding around at the show, I'm afraid that I agree that the NA public probably won't go for it.


----------



## bigkev777 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

totally bring that van dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Egorka (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!!*

never mind....


[Modified by Egorka, 7:02 PM 3-1-2003]


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Egorka)*

quote:[HR][/HR]never mind....

[Modified by Egorka, 7:02 PM 3-1-2003][HR][/HR]​Nevermind what


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 















































[HR][/HR]​Leave it to Volkswagen to show the world how to make a _real_ microvan!! This looks more inviting than the Colt Vista or Nissan's Axxess (it _was_ called a Stanza wagon in the US!), and it certainly looks versatile and, dare I say it, sporty! Yes! I want the Touran in North America! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Steven Maginnis)*

It's really growing on me, and I think it could square off against the Honda Odyssey, which is equally plain and simple looking (actually I assume its rather smaller but...)
Shouldn't they be moving the Microbus to this platform since they're having a world of trouble getting it to work at a proper price point on the T5 platform?


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (ASurroca)*

Sadly, yet _again_ VWoA looks past a unique market segment niche and brings us what? the over priced Phaeton and the Johnny Come Lately Touareg.
As johnny mac once said, "YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!!!!!"
Come on VWoA----- take some FREE advice from YOUR OWN CUSTOMERS, bring the Polo,
Lupo GTI and the new Touran to North America, NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyler_not_skylar (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

If you want a minivan, just get a Dodge Caravan. They invented them and they are loads cheaper. The Touran looks like every other minivan out there, so I just don't see the point.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (skyler_not_skylar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]..The Touran looks like every other minivan out there, so I just don't see the point.







[HR][/HR]​Ah well you're probably not the intended audience







For one thing, just try to get any "normal" mini-van out there with a MANUAL transmission. Ain't going to happen. Second, most of the minivans out there are just TOO BIG for me...even as the second car. As someone posted above, this is more like a slightly bigger GOLF with the ability to fit 7 people in a pinch (granted...those extra seats DO look pretty marginal but I'm talking carrying around a couple of my kids friends at the most, not taking a load of beer drinking buddies on a road trip














)
Now, would someone please p-shop this thing with a slight drop and some ABT A-23's or BBS LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by KeithVH, 7:27 PM 3-31-2003]


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (KeithVH)*

On the size: The Touran is about the size of a Jetta Wagon, so it´s not exactly comparable to a regular full-size minivan. Ón the US market, it´s more comparable to a PT Cruiser or Pontiac Vibe / Toyota Matrix although more utilarian and with the ability to carry 7 seven.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (KeithVH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]..The Touran looks like every other minivan out there, so I just don't see the point.








Ah well you're probably not the intended audience







For one thing, just try to get any "normal" mini-van out there with a MANUAL transmission. Ain't going to happen. Second, most of the minivans out there are just TOO BIG for me...even as the second car. As someone posted above, this is more like a slightly bigger GOLF with the ability to fit 7 people in a pinch (granted...those extra seats DO look pretty marginal but I'm talking carrying around a couple of my kids friends at the most, not taking a load of beer drinking buddies on a road trip














)
Now, would someone please p-shop this thing with a slight drop and some ABT A-23's or BBS LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









[Modified by KeithVH, 7:27 PM 3-31-2003][HR][/HR]​A minivan for those who want to be involved with the act of driving, 
and that is exactly what the Caravan IS NOT.
That is the WHOLE point of the "Touran" class of minivan which also includes another good driver, the Opel Zafira.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (golf strom)*

quote:[HR][/HR] which also includes another good driver, the Opel Zafira.[HR][/HR]​Good call. I was checking that out the other day online. A GTI mini-van!
















OK...another request for some P-chopping on this baby!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (KeithVH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​That's one cool set of wheels! What a rare sight; a minvan I'd actually _want_ to own! But then, it _is_ a Volkwagen.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MtViewGuy88 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I think VW may be having second thoughts about *NOT* bringing the Touran to the US market.
Consider the following: station wagons are making a big comeback in the US market. Ask how easy it is to get a Ford Focus wagon, the Mazda Protegé5, Suzuki Aerio SX, the Toyota Matrix/Pontiac vibe _twins_, various Volvo station wagon models, the BMW 325i/525i/530i Touring, and the Mercedes-Benz C-class and E-class station wagons. American car buyers are tiring of the size (and fuel consumption) of minivans--they want vehicles with flexible interior arrangements but with the ease of parking of a "regular" automobile.
Because the Touran already meets the very demanding EuroNCAP crash tests with (I believe) full five-star ratings, making the Touran US-legal wouldn't be that hard to do. VW would probably need to redesign the seating so the Touran becomes a roomier five-seater instead of the current seven-seater to accommodate American-sized adults, and will likely substitute a variant of the 1.8-liter turbocharged I-4 gasoline engine that will be tuned for more low-end torque (160 bhp SAE).
Would Americans buy such a variant of the Touran? I think they will, especially now with the resurgance of station wagon sales.
I would *NOT* be surprised if the variant of the Touran I just described above is unveiled at the next Detroit International Auto Show in January 2004.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's really growing on me, and I think it could square off against the Honda Odyssey, which is equally plain and simple looking (actually I assume its rather smaller but...)
[HR][/HR]​The Touran is actually more comparable to the first Honda Odyssey / Isuzu Oasis. That was a small minivan with regular car doors instead of the sliding doors more common on minivans.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (MtViewGuy88)*

quote:[HR][/HR]to accommodate American-sized adults[HR][/HR]​...as in obese, putrid, disgusting American-sized adults!!


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

Don't we have enough minivans in the US already!?!
And it probably won't come with a stickshift.
Please, spare us.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (B12Teuton)*

Bring it with the 2.0l TDI-PD, DSG transmission, and 4motion


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!!*

Well it looks like it might happen! According to the June Issue of Motor Trends VW of A decided to change their minds and are going to bring over the Touran a year after the new Golf V is released here in the U.S. So if VW of A is reading this... Thank you!!! Hopefully Motor Trend is right and isn't pulling our leg








Everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

So, they change their mind suddenly about the Touran, and yet no word on the Polo (which can be green-lighted in an instant for shipment to the US)? Argh!
Volksawgen's sales slump isn't going to get cured by the New Beetle Convertible and the Touareg alone. They should follow that up by adding the Touran and Polo in 2004, _before_ the MkV models arrive. Otherwise, it will be a very difficult wait for VWoA for the MkV's, and until new models arrive sales will only go down


----------



## Mk2GolfGuy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (good stuff)*

I'd rather see Touran's on the road instead of more Caravan's


----------



## canoenut (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Mk2GolfGuy)*

I would love to see the Touran in Canada, however knowing VW pricing, it would probably sell for about $35,000. 
The finishing, concept and utility seem really nice. 
For what it's worth, it is basically an updated Mitsubishi Vista (a seven passenger vehicle that cost $10,000 in 1991!)


----------



## jaestar (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (canoenut)*

And as it's been said so many times.... It's not a minivan! It's the size of the old Passat but taller. 
The new Mazda MPV is the only thing close to it. Mazda is marketing it as the sportscar minivan, which yes it clearly out performs all current minivans but in no way does it approch sportscar handling. The MPV is a bit smaller too, but still the same height, but I, and many others are looking for this type of car. It's not really good for more than a family of 4 or 5 cause there's no real cargo room after the back seat is up but it's good also when you need to take extra people. 
I'm currently in the horrible stage of shopping for a 7 person hauler. I don't want any of those new SUVs, also don't really feel I need a gigantic minivan, I mean, I love the way our Passat and Golf drive. So I need a car sized vehicle that can also haul 7 people when needed or 4 peeps and a buttload of gear + be economical and/or great performing. Not to mention not looking like a giant killer whale either. This car is it. 
And if it comes to NA with the new Passat promised TDI in it and a 5 or 6 speed I'd be the 1st one in line to put my money down. 
If VWoA does this and does this right, they would have a much bigger success than this SUV they just made. I see tons more minivans than $40k SUVs on the road daily. Like I said, I'd love to have a new Passat, but it just doesn't cut it for our needs. 
I'd love to see these on the road instead of the masses of Caravans and Odysseys. I think people just buy these things cause there's nothing smaller available.


----------



## vwbocchino (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

DON'T BE FOOLISH.
FOR WHAT IT WOULD COST, THE COMPETION WOULD BLOW AWAY VOLKSWAGEN.
THE HONDA ODDS ARE KILLING THE MARKET, PLUS OTHER MANUFACTURER'S OFFER MANY AMERICAN CREATURE COMFORTS WHICH VW WOULD NOT DO BEING VEEDUBS ARE MADE BETTER AND WOULD COST MORE.
MOST PEOPLE I'VE TEST DRIVEN THE EUROVAN, HATED IT, BC IT DRIVES LIKE A VAN, NO LEATHER!!!!!! AS AN OPTION. NO TV'S AND NOT SAFE ENOUGH.
I DOUBT THE TOURAN (ALTHOUGH A QUALITY VEHICLE) WILL MATCH UP.
I'D HATE TO BE BOTHERED SELLING THEM, UNLESS I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO OFFER EVERYTHING THAT STUPID AMERICANS want!!! 
BRING ON THE MICROBUS, THAT WILL DO, PLUS WITH THE TOUAREG SHOULD KEEP AMERICANS INTEREST IN VW.
I'M BASING MY OPINION ON THE FACT THAT I SAW 5 GERMANS CROWDED IN A TORUAN WHILE IN GERMANY. DIDN'T SEEM BIG ENOUGH, UNLESS THEY WERE JUST EXTRA LARGE PEOPLE.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (vwbocchino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbocchino* »_DON'T BE FOOLISH.
FOR WHAT IT WOULD COST, THE COMPETION WOULD BLOW AWAY VOLKSWAGEN.
THE HONDA ODDS ARE KILLING THE MARKET, PLUS OTHER MANUFACTURER'S OFFER MANY AMERICAN CREATURE COMFORTS WHICH VW WOULD NOT DO BEING VEEDUBS ARE MADE BETTER AND WOULD COST MORE.
MOST PEOPLE I'VE TEST DRIVEN THE EUROVAN, HATED IT, BC IT DRIVES LIKE A VAN, NO LEATHER!!!!!! AS AN OPTION. NO TV'S AND NOT SAFE ENOUGH.
I DOUBT THE TOURAN (ALTHOUGH A QUALITY VEHICLE) WILL MATCH UP.
I'D HATE TO BE BOTHERED SELLING THEM, UNLESS I KNEW IT WAS GOING TO OFFER EVERYTHING THAT STUPID AMERICANS want!!! 
BRING ON THE MICROBUS, THAT WILL DO, PLUS WITH THE TOUAREG SHOULD KEEP AMERICANS INTEREST IN VW.
I'M BASING MY OPINION ON THE FACT THAT I SAW 5 GERMANS CROWDED IN A TORUAN WHILE IN GERMANY. DIDN'T SEEM BIG ENOUGH, UNLESS THEY WERE JUST EXTRA LARGE PEOPLE.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Don't listen to him! I, for one, think the Touran will do very well here as a funky junior-Microbus-type vehicle here. Yes! The Touran - * Bring it on! *


----------



## SKPod (Jun 4, 2001)

PDXREFLEX, I saw that same article, you beat me to the post! The Touran is cool, I'd like to see it here for people who need that kind of vehicle. As for me, I wish they'd bring over the Polo or Lupo -- VW needs an entry-level car.


----------



## jaestar (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (SKPod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKPod* »_PDXREFLEX, I saw that same article, you beat me to the post! The Touran is cool, I'd like to see it here for people who need that kind of vehicle. As for me, I wish they'd bring over the Polo or Lupo -- VW needs an entry-level car.

I had written the Touran off for america as something just too neat and sensible for the wasteful big mac eaters until I saw that blurb in Motor Trend. I hope it really happens and sooner than they guestimate. 
VWoA got burned with the entry level Fox years back. There would have to be a large need, like fuel prices staying well over $2 a gallon for a while for them to bring the Lupo or Polo. 
If I could get them, my replacements for my current cars would be having the Touran TDI and a Lupo 3L.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

I hope Motor Trends' sources are well informed!


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_I hope Motor Trends' sources are well informed!

You and me both!


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*

I'm sorry but I just don't get it. It doesn't look anything different than what is out there already, so just throw a VW badge on it and everyone gets excited. I think it will sell some because of the diesel factor but that's about it. just my .02.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (PassatB5.5)*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Touran won't be coming to NA. We will however get a different "tall wagon/short minivan" type vehicle based off the MKV chassis. It will be slightly larger than the Touran, but smaller than a Touareg. And no, I'm not talking about the Marrakesh, it will not be a cross-over suv. That's all the info I have about it though.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote »_We will however get a different "tall wagon/short minivan" type vehicle based off the MKV chassis. It will be slightly larger than the Touran, but smaller than a Touareg. And no, I'm not talking about the Marrakesh, it will not be a cross-over suv. 

Where does this interesting info come from?


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Touran won't be coming to NA. We will however get a different "tall wagon/short minivan" type vehicle based off the MKV chassis. It will be slightly larger than the Touran, but smaller than a Touareg. And no, I'm not talking about the Marrakesh, it will not be a cross-over suv. That's all the info I have about it though.

and where are you getting your information from? Just curious how reliable the info is.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*

Yep, that's a pretty reliable story.









_Quote, originally posted by *PDXREFLEX* »_
and where are you getting your information from? Just curious how reliable the info is.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

and there was silence....


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

I have to say YUCK!! Im sure they will sell great here in the US im just afraid they will waterdown what VW has been doing with there performance vehicle market. If these stupid things sell good they are sure to knock other kickass VWs off the production line


----------



## WSTRLNG (May 15, 1999)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

With the Honda Element and the new Scion xB around, I would think that VW may just bring this to the U.S. I must say that the interior is FAR superior than either other model. Bring it over. I may not want one, but I would rather have people buy this and see it around my neighborhood than the other two.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXREFLEX* »_
and where are you getting your information from? Just curious how reliable the info is.

I can't reveal my source (for obviously reasons) but they are as close to the top as Jaime is. 
edit: Here's Jaime's info (which echo's what I said)
Q - So what is VW going to give us instead?
A - (updated 02.09.03) VW is working on two 4-door Golf V-based SUV/Crossover vehicles. VWoA has reportedly asked Pischetsrieder for vehicles to compete with the Honda CRV and Ford Escape and Toyota Matrix. One will be a crossover type vehicle similar to a Pontiac Vibe or Toyota Matrix. The other will be a small SUV built of Golf and Touareg pieces that would compete with the Ford Escape and Nissan Exterra.



_Modified by Professor Gascan at 6:56 PM 6-26-2003_


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

Either way, I don't know why VW wouldn't want to bring the Touran here, if for no other reason than to be the sole competitor to the Honda Stream, which will be imported here as a 7-seater mini-MPV to be dubbed "Honda Latitude". 
Instead, Honda will corner the market on this type of vehicle for no good reason. (Unless GM is smart enough to bring the Zafira stateside as a Saturn or Chevy).


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (GLS99)*

I've now been drivin a Touran 1.6 FSI Trendline for the past 4 days and about 1000km. The new chassis is a huge leap forward dynamically as well as in ride comfort. The vehicle is very likeable, although attractive does not come to mind. The seating position is very good, and the controls are first class. The 1.6 FSI with 6-speed seems a bit anemic to me, but we are spoiled by power in North America. The car has lots of room for five, and a huge trunk. My sample does not have the 7-seater option, so I will skip that. All in all, a well thought out vehicle which (although no styling awards are forthcoming) looks better in real life than in pictures. 
As we will not get the Touran in North America, all of the above is somewhat moot, but if our Golf+ is anything like a Touran with a slightly lower roofline, snappier styling and decent power, it should be a home run.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

Wow! Now, where did you drive this Touran?!? Here in America?!


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
One will be a crossover type vehicle similar to a Pontiac Vibe or Toyota Matrix. 


Isn't that kinda what the Touran is? A smaller car that has the proportions of a minivan (like the Matrix and Vibe). Only the Touran has more function than the previous. Remember people the Touran is about the size of a Jetta.


----------



## psychoart (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*

Where should I start?








First of all, I don't see why anyone will vote against VWoA for bringing the Touran? Bringing the Touran to the US will not bother any non-targeted consumer anyway. For instance, if the Beetle is not your car, then leave it be.
Secondly, some of you say that you would buy another VW model (e.g. Polo, Touareg,Eurovan, or a Microbus that is not out yet) or another brand with similar characteristics (e.g. Honda Odyssey, Dodge Caravan, and etc...) instead of the Touran. Well, good for you. The Touran is just not for you. So buzz off, and look elsewhere.








Furthermore, I see no reason why some people will have to bash on something that they don't know how to use. A small family car like the Touran has a purpose for being small. Although the Touran is small but has 7 seats, a smaller car offers many advantages in the city. It's easier to park, saves more gas, and the car is much more affordable. If that's not what some of you are looking for in a *7 seat family compact car* , then go buy your other car. 
As other people in this post have mentioned before -and I will nail it again-, a Microbus will cost much more, and be much bigger and heavier. Hence, it will pump more gas. And the Touareg, bwah... 5 seats and low MPG.








Yet, if VWoA doesn't bring the Touran in the US, well I'm looking elsewhere...







(e.g. the New Sienna with laser cruising, 4wd, 3.3L V6, HID, 8 seats, power side doors and hatch)








So my vote is: YES, BRING IT HEEERE before everyone is "elsewhere."











_Modified by psychoart at 2:52 PM 7-1-2003_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (psychoart)*

Volkswagen could start a whole new market segment here in North America if the Touran were sold here, but VWoA can't be bothered to do anything more than play it safe these days.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

I wish they would bring this over. I heard though that VW is working on a newer Golf version to replace the Golf Wagon they have in Europe. It is suppose to be something between the Golf and the Touran... Not so tall as the Touran, but taller than the Golf







So time will tell. Oh and this model is a replacement for the Golf Wagon, so if that's the case, we won't be seeing it here... you never know though. I wish they would just bring the Touran over as it is... It makes sense to me


----------



## MtViewGuy88 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*

I personally think that VW *IS* going to bring over the Touran. The reason is simple: they've noted the success of the Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Matrix "twins," which are literally flying out the door of dealerships (try getting one from a dealer lot nowadays!







).
Given that the Touran is heavily based on the Golf Mk. V, plus the fact the Touran has scored well in the European New Car Assessment Programme (NCAP) crash tests, it's almost a natural VW will bring it over. I see the US version will be either powered by a news 2.0-liter turbocharged I-4 engine rated at 170 bhp with a strong low-end torque curve or will use a new 2.0-liter turbodiesel rated at 136 bhp (but with gobs of low-end torque) for US states where the turbodiesel engine is legal. Sorry, but I doubt we will see the 7-seat version for the USA due to passenger safety considerations and also because of the need to accommodate larger-sized American drivers.
I will guess that the US version will be unveiled at the 2004 Detroit International Auto Show in January 2004, and VW will announce the car will begin sales in October 2004 as a 2005 model. At the same time, Honda will announce the Latitude _tall wagon_ for sale by June 2004 (also as a 2005 model), but the new Latitude will *NOT* be based on the current model--it will be an all-new model that will also form the basis of the next-generation Honda CR-V and European/Japanese market Honda Stream.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (MtViewGuy88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MtViewGuy88* »_I personally think that VW *IS* going to bring over the Touran. The reason is simple: they've noted the success of the Pontiac Vibe/Toyota Matrix "twins," which are literally flying out the door of dealerships (try getting one from a dealer lot nowadays!







).
Given that the Touran is heavily based on the Golf Mk. V, plus the fact the Touran has scored well in the European New Car Assessment Programme (NCAP) crash tests, it's almost a natural VW will bring it over. I see the US version will be either powered by a news 2.0-liter turbocharged I-4 engine rated at 170 bhp with a strong low-end torque curve or will use a new 2.0-liter turbodiesel rated at 136 bhp (but with gobs of low-end torque) for US states where the turbodiesel engine is legal. Sorry, but I doubt we will see the 7-seat version for the USA due to passenger safety considerations and also because of the need to accommodate larger-sized American drivers.
I will guess that the US version will be unveiled at the 2004 Detroit International Auto Show in January 2004, and VW will announce the car will begin sales in October 2004 as a 2005 model. At the same time, Honda will announce the Latitude _tall wagon_ for sale by June 2004 (also as a 2005 model), but the new Latitude will *NOT* be based on the current model--it will be an all-new model that will also form the basis of the next-generation Honda CR-V and European/Japanese market Honda Stream.

Let's cross our fingers and hope you are correct


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (MtViewGuy88)*


_Quote »_Given that the Touran is heavily based on the Golf Mk. V, plus the fact the Touran has scored well in the European New Car Assessment Programme (NCAP) crash tests, it's almost a natural VW will bring it over. 

Unfortunately VW still thinks that they in Germany know better than ourselves what we need here in America.


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

Here are some pictures of the Touran posted in an another forum:


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (PDXREFLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXREFLEX* »_Here are some pictures of the Touran posted in an another forum:

























Evrytime I see these pictures I ask myself, why don't people see the potential? This is a sweet car! I would take this over a Toureg anytime because:
1. Price... it's affordable!
2. Styling... Yes I like it!!! It's simple yet sporty
3. Size... It's smaller with better gas mileage
4. Seating... 7 seater at this size is amazing!
PLEASE VW AG BRING THIS OVER...
*ONE MORE THING, I"M GOING TO START A PETITION SOON SO GET READY TO SIGN UP FOR IT *


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*









*SIGN THE PETITION:*
http://www.petitiononline.com/touran/petition.html 
VW Touran Photo Galleries:
http://www.vwvortex.com/resour....html 
http://www.germancarfans.com/photos.cfm?Task=View&PhotoID=3021107.001&Page=1 



_Modified by PDXREFLEX at 12:58 AM 7-13-2003_


----------



## lamjp (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (6cylVWguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Touran is a sensible, practical VW, so un-like the Toureg. 
A small TDI engine or electric-assist available option help to extend driving/operating range beyond 8 hours without refuelling ... great for overnight camping or cruising through remote countrysides







.
The less than successful Vista is the lack of efficient engine options!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
A - (updated 02.09.03) VW is working on two 4-door Golf V-based SUV/Crossover vehicles. VWoA has reportedly asked Pischetsrieder for vehicles to compete with the Honda CRV and Ford Escape and Toyota Matrix. One will be a crossover type vehicle similar to a Pontiac Vibe or Toyota Matrix. The other will be a small SUV built of Golf and Touareg pieces that would compete with the Ford Escape and Nissan Exterra.


And when is that going to be in the showrooms here? 2006-7? In the meantime VW is losing a lot of potential sales. Sales which could be going to the Touran NOW!!


----------



## Golf GTi 8v (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Hajduk)*

the touran looks hurtin', so it sucks and should not come to North America


----------



## QmainRacing (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Golf GTi 8v)*

Is there an anti-petition to keep this thing at bay? After seeing pics of this and the new civic 5...umm I mean golf 5 I doubt that VW's new jetta 5 will look any better when it comes out. Who is running VW now, why the sudden change to really bad looking cars?


----------



## jonbaker1 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (ILJM-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILJM-VR6* »_um, whats the point of that, dont they already have 2 type of VW's vans in america anyways? 
Eurovan
and possibly the microbus (still a concept?)
Im not voting, because it wouldnt bother me either way, i dont see aneed for another one, yet another dub wouldnt hurt









[Modified by ILJM-VR6, 4:10 AM 1-15-2003]

same here i would rather see a micro bus then this minvan. and i voted that way.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (QmainRacing)*

This vehicle is not designed to appeal to visual tastes of "racing" crowd. It actually has an utilitarian function which comes first.


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*Re: (QmainRacing)*

Boo effing hoo. The Golf V is a Civic! The Touran doesn't belong in 2F2F! Boo effing hoo. 
The Golf V does not look like the US-Spec Civic. It does, however, bear a resemblance to the Civic Si 2-door hatch, which was designed and is built in England. England, as in 30 miles from Europe. Europe, as in the general location of Wolfsburg. 
There has been a consistent trend over the past several years in that there "Europe" place to design cars similar to the Golf V. The Euro-spec Civic is one example. The Peugeot 307, the Citroen Xsara, the Opel Astra and even, to a lesser degree, the Renault Megane are all examples of the new design in Golf-class models. 
If you love the Mk 1 so much, get one. Methinks people would be pretty puzzled & disappointed were VW to remain stuck in 1975, though.









_Quote, originally posted by *QmainRacing* »_Is there an anti-petition to keep this thing at bay? After seeing pics of this and the new civic 5...umm I mean golf 5 I doubt that VW's new jetta 5 will look any better when it comes out. Who is running VW now, why the sudden change to really bad looking cars?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (PDXREFLEX)*

Just as I have seen o nthe pics (particularly the rear 3/4 pics) of the soon to be released Golf....its so undertyred.
The profile shot towards the bottom of the 1st page of this thread shows the tyres to be T-I-N-Y
Beef 'em up, VW!!


_Modified by The Boss at 2:34 PM 8-7-2003_


----------



## depireux (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_Some more pics.....









Isn't that table a danger in case of a collision? Anyway, I don't understand VW. Are they saying there's no market for Minivans in the US?


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (The Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Boss* »_Just as I have seen o nthe pics (particularly the rear 3/4 pics) of the soon to be released Golf....its so undertyred.
The profile shot towards the bottom of the 1st page of this thread shows the tyres to be T-I-N-Y
Beef 'em up, VW!!

_Modified by The Boss at 2:34 PM 8-7-2003_

Ummm... are you for real? Most people prefer a lower profile tire (not tyre by the way!). Thicker tires should stay on the earlier cars and SUV's!


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (FlyingDubber)*

i hate mini-vans......i don't care who makes them...


----------



## lamjp (Nov 2, 2000)

*One Touran TDI for me, please !*

PDXREFLEX:
Tire or tyre, both are correctly spelled according to Oxford.
In North America, "tyre" is normally used.
In Australia, "tire" is preferred.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As long as the essence of the message comes thro, who cares.
p.s. One Touran TDI for me, please.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: One Touran TDI for me, please ! (lamjp)*

Only Canadians use Tyre, The United states and Austrailia use Tire.

Now for the Touran Lovers out there.
Yes I can imagine that you would love to own this and may very well buy it. However for VW to make a profit on this thing they will have to sell it in the high20's to mid 30's.
For $18,000 you can get a Caravan, for $24,000 you can get a nice Odyssey, a Sienna, etc. Why on earth would people pay more to get less?
I know that we know what we are getting and that in this case less is more but how do you convince the rest of america?
If every person that wants this brought in actually bought one (unlikely) so far that would only be 200 people, hell I will go ahead and make it 2000 people. Thats not enough to justify the exspense.
However if they brought it in pretty plain and simple with a 2.0FSI for $18,000 and with the 2.0Turbo loaded with leather at $25,000 they would get a lot of people out of Golfs, Jettas, Civics, Accords, Camrys into this. Espeacially with the Diesel. 
Its all about money and the percieved relationship with bigger = more value. 
So bring it in and sell it cheap and I will buy the Diesel for my wife. Bring it in and sell it for $30,000+ you can kiss my German butt.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: One Touran TDI for me, please ! (lamjp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamjp* »_PDXREFLEX:
In North America, "tyre" is normally used.


Riiight... We here have Fyrestone, Mychelyn, Contynental, BFGoorych, Pyrelly and many other sorts of tyres!!


----------



## Jim Williston (Sep 5, 2000)

just tell VWOA that you want the Touran.
[email protected]
they just might listen.
Wilson


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: One Touran TDI for me, please ! (gorilla800lbs)*

"Riiight... We here have Fyrestone, Mychelyn, Contynental, BFGoorych, Pyrelly and many other sorts of tyres!!"
Laughing my ass off! Thanks I needed this post










_Modified by PDXREFLEX at 5:05 PM 9-22-2003_


----------



## cattleman80 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (tjl)*








I test drove a Touran 2.0 litre diesel in Exeter UK. I was given an excellent test route eg A fast main road, very hilly and very bendy. This Touran did brilliantly.
More recently I hired a basic 1.6 petrol Touran when visiting my native Dublin for a week. Both my family, friends and I were truly delighted with it. If the basic model is so good, it speaks volumes for the range. All the ones I drove had normal soft suspension ( not the hard sports suspension, which would improve roadholding even more; but would be less comfortable). I was very impressed with the roadholding and the lovely driving position. All the instruments are very well laid out. Everything in the right place. The Touran has unnasuming elegance. Lovely blue dashboard lights. My little 10-year old daughter was easily able to lift the third row of seats with separate headrests out of the floor. I have driven many other compact MPVs and the Touran is by far the best , particularly the 2.0 litre diesel. Euro4 friendly. Some of the main opposition is not Euro4 complient.


----------



## jkirkebo (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VOTE TO BRING THE VW TOURAN TO NORTH AMERICA!!!! (cattleman80)*

I own a VW Touran 2.0TDI DSG w/everything except leather (don't like it). My father has a 2002 VW Passat TDI (130hp PD). The Touran is by far the better vehicle to drive, and we both agree on this. It is quieter, more comfortable, has better seating positions and drives at least as well. The DSG-transmission is fantastic. Shifts are ultra smooth while giving up nothing in mileage and acceleration to the manual transmission. Acceleration is actually _faster_ with the DSG, even when the manual is shifted by a professional.
I wrote this in another thread and will repeat it here: The Touran is _not_ targeted at the conventional minivan buyers. You can't seat 7 and carry loads of luggage. It is targeted at the Jetta and Passat wagon buyers who might want a more flexible seating arrangement and a bigger trunk. It can carry 5 people comfortably, 4 people very comfortably and a lot of luggage. Or 7 people and nearly no luggage, though adults won't like it in the back for very long trips. Children will be fine.
It is sold as a 5 seater, the last two seats being an option. Lots of them are sold as 5-seaters so it's not the 7-seat capacity that motivates most buyers.
BTW, mine is a replacement for our 1987 mk2 Jetta 1.8.


----------

